# iPhone hits Verizon



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## Mike4AU (Feb 4, 2009)

You owe it to yourself to at least check out the Droids. I have a Moto Droid and it is downright amazing. That said, I am not a fanboy of Droids, nor an iPhone, but do take a look and then make the decision that best suits you.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike4AU said:


> You owe it to yourself to at least check out the Droids. I have a Moto Droid and it is downright amazing. That said, I am not a fanboy of Droids, nor an iPhone, but do take a look and then make the decision that best suits you.


I actually lost my phone during a bachelor party (found in cab 3 days later) but during the lost time I went out and got the Droid X.

Birds is way to addicting.

My wife has the Blackberry Tour and wants to upgrade in a few months....

The Droid browser is phenomenol...and with flash...fun.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had a Droid Incredible for 8-9 months, so I'm biased. But I played with a cousin's iPhone4 over Christmas and just wasn't impressed. Rows and rows of little icons felt very dated. I like my customizable widgets.


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

I am all Apple, I love the lineup. What makes everything smooth is all my stuff intergrates together. iPhone, iPad, iMac. All my contacts, passwords, etc.. just sync via the cloud (mobileMe) to all devices. 

I am a big fan of the droids but I would need to likely switch to PC in order to get the most out of them and I support a Windows environment at work so I get enough of that there... 

I am so dedicated I brought the 1st iPhone into my side of Nebraska. We only have Viaero here which is a small GSM company and I had to help them get me the information so internet would work, this was like 3 years ago, since then I have unlocked and supported a ton of phones in the area. 

I have been on Edge since the 1st iPhone so I am ready to get 3G.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Good point, Twism. I can certainly understnad integration. I tried iTunes a while ago and strongly disliked it, so something forcing me in that direction was one of the turnoffs for the iPhone. For those that alread use and enjoy iTunes (or other Apple products), integration would be a plus.

In fact, that's what I enjoy about my Droid. I already used gmail as my primary personal email account and I've found Google Calendar to be superior ot the other calendar apps I've used in the past (including Outlook).

Sadly, our workplace uses Lotus Notes. But I did find a 3rd party app that would synchronize my Lotus Notes and Google calendars.


----------

